# Homemade router fence



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I made an router extension for my Ridgid TS3660 table saw awhile back and decided I needed to upgrade my router fence from the POS home made one I was using. I took a design from a book and altered it a bit to fit my needs. It's made of mdf core oak plywood with a maple veneered something or other fence. It was on sale at HD for $1 a linear so I grabbed a board. That's all I bought for this thing, everything else I had laying around, so you could say it cost me $12 to build. Anyways, it is able to slide its opening so I can have zero clearance on the bit. I clamp it to my TS fence with some F clamps and can use the micro adjuster and the rule on my fence rail to make incremental adjustements. The dust port in the top is 2 1/2 inch for my shop vac and sucks pretty much everything up. I am really happy with it so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

great job on the router fence.

i built a "norm" router table with a plan from new yankee workshop but i need to build a new fence and redo my dust collection.
your fence gives me some ideas.

kendall


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Kendall. The only other thing I think I will do to it is add some T-track to the fence for some feather board hold downs. I just need to find the time to go pick some up.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks like a pretty good setup to me. Certainly makes good use of extra room on your table saw.

Gerry


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

I have the exact same table saw and your router fence gives me some great ideas (read copy) on how I can better use my saw. Great job.


----------



## JoeyP (Mar 7, 2010)

*Extension Table TS3650*

Do you have the specs and/or pics for the extension table?

Thanks.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Joey, 
The extension is just two sheets of 3/4" MDF sandwiched with a laminate cemented to the top. I used angle iron underneath to attach it to the rails. I purposely made it so I could still use the stock steel tube on the end. If you go to ridgidforum.com and search 3650 or 3660 router table extension you will find numerous variations. Several schools of thought are concerned that the weight will deform the rails over time. I don't keep my router hanging though, so I have less of a concern. I also just attached mine to the rails, but other will drill the cast iron wing and use angle iron to attach it on the 3rd side as well.


----------



## RDR (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow. That really makes mine look like a big turd. I've got baby brother versions of the saw and router table.

/walks away.
/dreams of a nice big shop with shiny new tools.

-Rich


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

ACP
I posted this on another thread before i noticed this thread, sorry, anyway i thought it might give others some ideas. BTW, your fence looks great.
I have been working on this for awhile but thought i would share some of the ideas i incoporated into it in hopes that it might help others with their router table decisions. The nice thing about building your own is there are endless possibilities as far as what you want in a router table and fence. There is still some work to do on it but will post a picture when completed. 

Fence will set directly on table saw fence
View attachment 13870


Dust collection attached
View attachment 13871


front of fence
View attachment 13872


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Post away Garry, this post was revived. It was originally Sept of last year. By the way, I really like your fence. Not needing the F-clamps is a big plus. That dust collection looks great too. If anyone does decide to build a fence similar to ours, I would recommend Garry's dust collection setup. Mine feeds out the top and over time I have found that it sometimes, annoyingly, flops in my way. Fed through the side inside the fence like Garry has would be ideal. Wish I had thought of that.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

ACP,
Shows you how much i pay attention. While this thread is revived let me ask you, did you put the T-Track on the fence? I thought about it but decided not to, i'm going to figure out some other way to attach the feather boards.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

No I didn't. I got lazy. I still plan to implement some kind of hold down system, but I am not sure what yet.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats looks like a nice homebuilt setup. Did you consider drilling a couple of holes and fasten to the fence when using it instead of the clamps. All it takes is 1 jolt or error when using it and those claps could pop loose. I only say that from operations I set up in my own shop .


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice fence ACP,Itchy


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Itchy. No wooddude, I hadn't thought of it, but you know what, that's a great idea. My TS3660 has those build in t-tracks. That'd work great to just add some bolts and some knurled knobs to tighten it down. Thanks for the idea! One thing I like about posting projects here is the ideas that come up. The old saying two (or more) heads is better than one could not be more true.


----------



## NHbuilder (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice setup, how do you like the ridgid saw would you recomend it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice job...that's a great looking setup! :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

NHbuilder said:


> Nice setup, how do you like the ridgid saw would you recomend it.


I really like this saw. For the clearance price I paid I think it is one of the best price to performance purchases I have ever made. I highly recommend it for the hobbyist. :yes:

Thank you Scott.:smile:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice set up! However I'm afraid I'm going to have to come out there and throw some sawdust on that thing, and at least put a scuff on that shiny saw!

Homemade jigs/fences always look so much nicer than store bought, but sometimes the long-term accuracy or safety minded features of manufactured items has to outweigh the appearance factor...but it is fun to make them.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

did ya bolt your router into that?????? or is it just sitting in there??????????


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey guys,
I apologize for reviving and old thread but @garryswf, your images are now broken links and I'm DYING to see your setup as I'm thinking about buying the Ridgid R4512 and adding a router table to the right rails. If you could please put the pictures back up or send them directly to me I'd be very appreciative. Thanks!


----------

